# G19 LDC applets for ADIA64



## Tintai (May 27, 2013)

Hello everyone!

Today I made a few applet to my G19. Now this screen is useful
So I watched this film and I create my own applet. Thanks to this guy for first template.
Maybe someone use this for games benchmark or monitoring system when 3DMark is running.



*TechPowerUp*







*Download*​Screens:


Spoiler





















*Republic of Gamers*






*Download*​Screens:


Spoiler





















*NVIDIA*






*Download*​Screens:


Spoiler





















*INTEL*






*Download*​Screens:


Spoiler





















*NONE*






*Download*​Screens:


Spoiler




















*AIDA64 applets files in RAR (GIMP files)*


----------



## erixx (May 27, 2013)

Congrats! Although I don't like to show loyality to creepy companies, TPU is okay


----------



## Tintai (May 27, 2013)

Thanks!

I made last skin - black/none. (The simplest )


*NONE*






*Download*​Screens:


Spoiler




















Also I share template for all skins. This is GIMP projects files.

*AIDA64 applets files*

Add to first post.


----------



## erixx (May 27, 2013)

cool! but why do I find a "Corsair Force GT" there? what is that? or the WDC drive... hehe....


----------



## Tintai (May 27, 2013)

It's only label but if you have more then two disks, you must duplicate this bars and restore default name. Unfortunately you can't get the name of the disk automatically.


----------

